# Drone potlickers



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

We were potlicked in west matagorda by someone flying a drone. Sounded like a swarm of bees and looked up and it was hovering over my friends head. We had four guys in our group and it went from person to person. Most likely checking out our stringers. The nearest boay was 400yards away and wasnt a game warden. I should have pulled out the full moon. What would have you done?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I257 using Tapatalk


----------



## Liquid Assets (Sep 8, 2015)

Cast at it and wait for someone to show up....


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Shoot it down. 10-Gauge full choke semi-auto should do it.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

haha


----------



## The_Hammer (Aug 19, 2015)

Be careful shooting them down, you can go to jail. A guy got sick of some perv flying one over his backyard while his daughter was sunbathing and shot it down. Court ruled that he didn't own the airspace above his yard and was forced to pay damages and spent some time in jail. Completely retarded.


----------



## BlueDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

Amazing how far potlickers will go these days!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Should have spelled "potlicker" in the sand...then give 'em the DX salute!


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

50lb power pro will wrap around it pretty nicely.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

It's perfectly legal to shoot a gun while out in the bay. I say empty a pistol at it, next time one hovers around your boat. It would certainly make my day.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

I caught a seagull the other day when it grabbed my topwater, luckily I was able to free it with no harm. You could accidentally catch a drone, but the release with no harm could turn out a little different. Also from 400 yards away if there is no evidence (the drone sinks) what can they do?


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

How high was it above yall? If you could throw a super spook high enough to hit it, I would have target practice with my casting! I would imagine the braid would foul his props and the drone would crash into the bay!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2015)

Someone has to invent a radio frequency scanner that can lock onto a drone's frequency and take it over with a stronger signal, then fly the thing into the water and make sure y'all are laughing really hard into the guy's camera as his money gets flown into the drink!

Soon as someone gets injured by someone else's drone, the lawyers will be crawling so far up the guy's arse that he will never sit down ever again...


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't own a drone nor to I have the desire to, but aside from the story in the backyard, seems like you guys might be overreacting. It's only potlicking if a boat shows up and fishes, probably just somebody playing with a new toy. Having said that, I think a full moon is certainly appropriate and humorous. No harm done and everyone can get a good laugh.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

It would be more of a shotgun problem. Maybe they will buzz you again during duck or dove season. Everyone should have their privacy while fishing.


I would hate to see 9mm or 40's sailing around the bay.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

justletmein said:


> I don't own a drone nor to I have the desire to, but aside from the story in the backyard, seems like you guys might be overreacting. It's only potlicking if a boat shows up and fishes, probably just somebody playing with a new toy. Having said that, I think a full moon is certainly appropriate and humorous. No harm done and everyone can get a good laugh.


Harassing a person engaged in fishing or hunting is an illegal activity in Texas. Hovering a drone over my head is what I would consider harrassment from noise, shadow and distraction.


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

Trouthappy said:


> It's perfectly legal to shoot a gun while out in the bay. I say empty a pistol at it, next time one hovers around your boat. It would certainly make my day.


Had been wondering about this and was going to call the gamewardens in Aransas to be sure...

I was hoping to take my clay thrower (12v powered) and some clays out there and shoot with my parents and wife. Would we have to stay in the boat? do you have experience doing this?

Sorry for the de-rail.

Specifically from Long reef shooting out into Mesquite bay, of course we wouldnt shoot if there were folks around.

would i need to use stainless rounds?


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

If a drone hovers close, it would be worth a few casts. The props on those things are plastic. Hit it with a jighead, and the prop will shatter. I bet drones don't care for saltwater....


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

One of these might be fun:

http://www.jammerfromchina.com/prod...e_WiFi_GPS_Remote_Control_Signal_Jammer_.html


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Bozo said:


> Harassing a person engaged in fishing or hunting is an illegal activity in Texas. Hovering a drone over my head is what I would consider harrassment from noise, shadow and distraction.


sorry but that's a stretch at best. Imagine a lawyer who'd take a case on such as that would be caught chasing ambulances regularly.
Ignore it and move on with your life. The person running the drone has just as much right to be there as you do.


----------



## TexasCajun (Jun 29, 2006)

Just a thought, but did it have any visible markings or decals? What if it was TPWD or LEO or a GW . . . ? I think they all use drones for a variety of reasons. Personally, I think trying to shoot it down is overreacting as well, but thats just me. I'd hate for you guys to shoot it down and have it be a TPWD survey drone or the like. You assume it was "potlickers" even though no one ever showed up to potlick you? Not everyone flying a drone is a perv or out to harass you. But I guess if they ever take it to the point of harassment, then blast away.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

photofishin said:


> sorry but that's a stretch at best. Imagine a lawyer who'd take a case on such as that would be caught chasing ambulances regularly.
> Ignore it and move on with your life. The person running the drone has just as much right to be there as you do.


That isn't a stretch at all.

Sec. 62.0125. HARASSMENT OF HUNTERS, TRAPPERS, AND FISHERMEN. (a) This section may be cited as the Sportsman's Rights Act.
(b) In this section:
(1) "Wildlife" means all species of wild mammals, birds, fish, reptiles, or amphibians.
(2) "Process of hunting or catching" means any act directed at the lawful hunting or catching of wildlife, including camping or other acts preparatory to hunting or catching of wildlife that occur on land or water on which the affected person has the right or privilege of hunting or catching that wildlife.
(c) No person may intentionally interfere with another person lawfully engaged in the process of hunting or catching wildlife.
(d) No person may intentionally harass, drive, or disturb any wildlife for the purpose of disrupting a person lawfully engaged in the process of hunting or catching wildlife.
(e) No person may enter or remain on public land or enter or remain on private land without the landowner's or his agent's consent if the person intends to disrupt another person lawfully engaged in the process of hunting or catching wildlife.
(f) This section does not apply to a peace officer of this state, a law enforcement officer of the United States, a member of the armed forces of the United States or of this state, or employees of the department or other state or federal agencies having statutory responsibility to manage wildlife or land during the time that the officer, member, or employee is in the actual discharge of official duties.
(g) A person who violates this section commits an offense. An offense under this section is a Class B misdemeanor.
(h) It is an affirmative defense to prosecution that the defendant's conduct is protected by the right to freedom of speech under the constitution of this state or the United States.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Bozo said:


> That isn't a stretch at all.
> 
> Sec. 62.0125. HARASSMENT OF HUNTERS, TRAPPERS, AND FISHERMEN. (a) This section may be cited as the Sportsman's Rights Act.
> (b) In this section:
> ...


Did you even bother to read any of it?

Drone flying over watching you fish, yeah that's not a stretch that's just plain not even close.

edit: as stated below, if the durn thing is buzzing you then sure but I doubt that's the case here.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Bozo said:


> That isn't a stretch at all.
> 
> Sec. 62.0125. HARASSMENT OF HUNTERS, TRAPPERS, AND FISHERMEN. (a) This section may be cited as the Sportsman's Rights Act.
> (b) In this section:
> ...


 Prove harassment. Unless this drone hits you or buzzes you continuously within a few feet of your head and prevents you from fishing AND you have video proof of that, it's likely just another example of trying to unzip and measure against someone....like I said earlier...move on.
If you decide to shoot it down or throw a cast at it and the drone is owned by TPWD, we'll all drive our boats over there and drink beer and watch your silly b#tt get fined/arrested.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

It's pretty much proof that he was harrassed since he is writing about what could he do about it on a message board. Not really that hard of a thing to do. Harrassment is subjective to the individual that is being harassed. The only proof needed is to ask them if they felt harrassed and if so, guilty.

Section e pretty much covers it all. You cannot disrupt a person. If you cause them to lose focus or distract them in any manor you are guilty of disrupting them. To think you could fly a device over their head with the intent of purposfully filming them, then you have no defense as to not intentionally planning on distrupting them. Anybody with the faintest flashing of synapes between their ears would know that hoovering a drone over a persons head would disrupt them. Doing so has no feasible defense.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah it would ruin my entire fishing experience.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

poppadawg said:


> Yeah it would ruin my entire fishing experience.


Me too.

I saw a vapor trail from a 747 over me once fishing ULM, threw my pole in the water and left.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

I want to see some drone wars, king of the skies stuff, drones with mini-short range rockets, (etc). Rig a .410 pistol to one and come up on his 6.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

photofishin said:


> Prove harassment. Unless this drone hits you or buzzes you continuously within a few feet of your head and prevents you from fishing AND you have video proof of that, it's likely just another example of trying to unzip and measure against someone....like I said earlier...move on.
> If you decide to shoot it down or throw a cast at it and the drone is owned by TPWD, we'll all drive our boats over there and drink beer and watch your silly b#tt get fined/arrested.


Is that all you do on here? Argue legality of BS like this? Fly a drone over my head when I'm fishing and that piece of **** is going in the drink if I can help it.
Kind of reminds me of the Cedar Bayou hoing past the sign thread.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

http://petapixel.com/2015/08/08/fisherman-casts-line-and-catches-a-camera-drone/


----------



## FishermanSteve (Jun 24, 2014)

*$0.02*

shooting it is a bad idea, as is mooning it.
i can see some libatard mother showing up with her minor child trying to prosecute you for showing your ***** to a child....
being a registered child sex offender would not be fun.
things just ain't what they use to be.........
that said i think it would be hard to prove that you intentionally cast a line over it....


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

would be nice to have some up-to-date aerial maps from the drone flyers.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Is that all you do on here? Argue legality of BS like this? Fly a drone over my head when I'm fishing and that piece of **** is going in the drink if I can help it.
> Kind of reminds me of the Cedar Bayou hoing past the sign thread.


 You're the kind of fishing pal I want! :rotfl:


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Bay Rage. Relax. It is suppose to be fun.


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

Id say if you can hit it go for it. Their fault for getting to close. If someone making a quick pass to get a cool shot no big deal. But hovering over you filming one by one. More just kinda creepy. Do they not have their own friends to film they have to find strangers? 

If it bothered you so bad though and you were sure it was the boat close by why didnt you go have a little talk with them? Either could have figured out what they were doing or lumped them up. But either way could have sorted it all out.


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Drones huh? That may be better than tower boats burning shorelines


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

yellowmouth2 said:


> Drones huh? That may be better than tower boats burning shorelines


Oh boy here we go lmao


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Trouthappy said:


> It's perfectly legal to shoot a gun while out in the bay. I say empty a pistol at it, next time one hovers around your boat. It would certainly make my day.


Agreed. It happened to me once in the surf and ruined my trip. I looked back at beach house with the crowd on the balcony as I walked in and figured it was one of them but not 100% sure, but that incident was on the beach. If it was on an empty bay and I had the p32 in my shirt pocket I'd take it out.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Bozo said:


> Harassing a person engaged in fishing or hunting is an illegal activity in Texas. Hovering a drone over my head is what I would consider harrassment from noise, shadow and distraction.


Yup


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2015)

yellowmouth2 said:


> Drones huh? That may be better than tower boats burning shorelines


OK don't laugh -- what is a "Tower Boat"?


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

Quick Karl said:


> OK don't laugh -- what is a "Tower Boat"?










this is a tower boat, essential part of a redfishermans Arsenal, and enemy to those who frequent wade paddle poles Facebook page


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

I'd say if it's close enough to hit with a lure then I would feel harassed and would have no qualms trying to take it down. If the operator feels differently then they are welcome to try and prove otherwise.


----------



## The_Hammer (Aug 19, 2015)

justletmein said:


> Me too.
> 
> I saw a vapor trail from a 747 over me once fishing ULM, threw my pole in the water and left.


That made me chuckle lol


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

yellowmouth2 said:


> Drones huh? That may be better than tower boats burning shorelines


+1

Shoot them too?

Cast at the drone or the shoreline burner and that rod will need new line.

Fish on. Be happy. Don't worry


----------



## CaptBrad (Dec 29, 2007)

Keep a flare gun in the console. It just happened to get inthe way of testing your distress signals.


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

Odds are it's just somebody playing around with one trying to get some cool pictures. The video from these things crossing the flats at around 500' is amazing.

Could it have been a warden? Possibly. The range on them are a lot further than you think. Mine is off the shelf from a store and it can have a usable signal from 1.5 miles away.


----------



## TexasCajun (Jun 29, 2006)

I just bring my EMP blaster with me when out on the bay. That way if I'm ever drone stalked, I can just down it without any damage, via an EMP. All electronics in the area die immediately. And if ever asked, I jsut say I saw it simply fall out of the sky. I have no idea why.


----------



## The_Hammer (Aug 19, 2015)

TexasCajun said:


> I just bring my EMP blaster with me when out on the bay. That way if I'm ever drone stalked, I can just down it without any damage, via an EMP. All electronics in the area die immediately. And if ever asked, I jsut say I saw it simply fall out of the sky. I have no idea why.


Now that you posted your confession on an open forum the .gov will be by shortly to confiscate everything you owned, prepare to be loved tenderly :rotfl:


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

Ya I'd probably just wave at it, continue to get bowed up, and ask for the footage. I have seen plenty of videos of people sight casting redfish in the marsh while being filmed by a drone. Didn't seem to bother the fish at all.

I mean, you don't shoot at boat when they come "buzzing" into your wade do you?


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

SaltMan said:


> I mean, you don't shoot at boat when they come "buzzing" into your wade do you?


Say what?


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

bjones2571 said:


> Say what?


Let me clarify. You wouldnt shoot at a boat if it came running through your wade.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

SaltMan said:


> Let me clarify. You wouldnt shoot at a boat if it came running through your wade.


I know what you were saying, I was making a funny.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SaltyCowboy (Feb 25, 2012)

Shotgun!


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

bjones2571 said:


> I know what you were saying, I was making a funny.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


My mistake. Carry on. :rotfl:


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

SaltMan said:


> Ya I'd probably just wave at it, continue to get bowed up, and ask for the footage. I have seen plenty of videos of people sight casting redfish in the marsh while being filmed by a drone. Didn't seem to bother the fish at all.
> 
> I mean, you don't shoot at boat when they come "buzzing" into your wade do you?


The way some of these guys talk they would.


----------



## seber (Aug 11, 2014)

I have indeed laid line in boat props. It isn't fatal but if you run that close to me you will get to do seal maintenance.


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)

Im not being that guy, 

but


know how much these drones cost before vandalizing one, the class of misdemeanor goes up with the damage done. 

If you do cast at it, cut the line as soon as it gets caught, let it go down somewhere else.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

maskale said:


> Im not being that guy,
> 
> but
> 
> ...


Common courtesy and most importantly respect. Boats, fishing gear, etc. are tools we use, also could be referred to as toys. So I figure you can consider a drone the same, a tool/toy. Keep your toy out my area (hovering over me for a substantial amount of time, or any time for that matter... Creeper) and have some common decency.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Game Wardens using drones, had to happen sooner or later.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

The sheep love to allow people to invade their space.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

FishermanSteve said:


> shooting it is a bad idea, as is mooning it.
> i can see some libatard mother showing up with her minor child trying to prosecute you for showing your ***** to a child....
> being a registered child sex offender would not be fun.
> things just ain't what they use to be.........
> that said i think it would be hard to prove that you intentionally cast a line over it....


Your post is awkward and uncool.


----------



## Sarg (May 15, 2015)

Can someone explain how the drone did anything to warrant all this chest beating and bleating?


----------



## Black Dog (May 19, 2006)

Beating on one's chest and measuring things is pretty much what we do here. But, have your ever hear one of those things? I would be annoyed plus I don't like being spied on.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Black Dog said:


> Beating on one's chest and measuring things is pretty much what we do here. But, have your ever hear one of those things? I would be annoyed plus I don't like being spied on.


That's what men do. I guess some of you couldn't hang around a camp fire drinking cold beer, whiskey and telling jokes because you might get offended. 
I don't care to have people recording what I am doing without my consent. I go out on the water to get away from this type of thing, not to have some idiot flying a drone with a video camera on it filming me and what I am doing. How hatd is that to understand? I don't give a **** how much it cost, if they want it to stay in the air they can fly it elsewhere.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm not the only one!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2015)

Suppose you were in a restaurant reading a newspaper having a cup of coffee, and some effeminate uber-a-hole was standing over your shoulder reading your newspaper with you, what would you do?

I know what I would do...

People have forgotten the Golden Rule, and that is, keep your face out of my ****. Have some fricken decency for Christ's sake. We've gone from a country that used to go out of its way to respect others, to a country that goes out of its way to disrespect others, and then they cry about it when they get smacked.


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

what happens when one looses signal or fails over a family while they are fishing...drops down on a few 6 yr olds...
Cm'on why is this even a debate.?!? there are so many reasons I dont want them bastages invading my privacy.


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That's what men do. I guess some of you couldn't hang around a camp fire drinking cold beer, whiskey and telling jokes because you might get offended.
> I don't care to have people recording what I am doing without my consent. I go out on the water to get away from this type of thing, not to have some idiot flying a drone with a video camera on it filming me and what I am doing. How hatd is that to understand? I don't give a **** how much it cost, if they want it to stay in the air they can fly it elsewhere.


haha I remember my first beer.


----------



## bmccle (Jun 10, 2012)

As long as it wasn't hovering around very long I say who cares. Just someone farting around having fun with a new toy. Big deal. Give em the moon and go on with life.


----------



## bmccle (Jun 10, 2012)

*Drone*

Or better yet, catch a 30" trout with it hovering right there, then you'd have some live action proof.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

bmccle said:


> Or better yet, catch a 30" trout with it hovering right there, then you'd have some live action proof.


----------



## bmccle (Jun 10, 2012)

Holy ****, now that's what I'm talkin bout!


----------



## FearNoFish (May 22, 2005)

It's an invasion of privacy & personal space and we all value that to a different level. We are all filmed many times thought the day for security purposes, but to have one invade our recreation & private space has gone too far, and I consider my private space from drones to be out of gunshot range. I would do everything possible to bring it down if one was hovering over me; I think it would be a blast on a slow day. 
What about RC boats, is it OK to run those around people when they are wade fishing? Just a guy playing with his toy and you don't own the water, same principle.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

FearNoFish said:


> What about RC boats, is it OK to run those around people when they are wade fishing? Just a guy playing with his toy and you don't own the water, same principle.


Or a guy on a jetski, it's your water right so just shoot him and move on?

(to clarify, I kinda almost sort of support the shooting of jetskiers... maybe )


----------



## FearNoFish (May 22, 2005)

justletmein said:


> Or a guy on a jetski, it's your water right so just shoot him and move on?


There is a difference between shooting a human riding a water turd and shooting an unmanned toy so I would have to say no.

I don't stick my video camera in you home's windows or backyards, or in the stalls of a restroom, I don't point my IR camera into your bedroom at night, where does it stop? What gives you the right to film me in my backyard or buzz me when I'm fishing or enjoying the outdoors? There is a time and place for everything. If you want to buzz & film me go ahead; just don't be upset at what 3.5" turkey load does to your little plastic flying toy.

I promise you this; if I shoot down your drone there will be NO wanton waste! I will salvage & repurpose any electrons parts that survive and will PROUDLY display whatever remains above my fireplace.

P.S. I did apply for my Drone Hunting License in Deer Trail Colorado; I know and always and follow the rules & regulations of hunting drones, no rifles - shotguns only! I have a 10-gauge goose gun with a 36" full choke barrel that works just fine. Might want to get a telephoto lense like all the cool kids.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

bmccle said:


> Or better yet, catch a 30" trout with it hovering right there, then you'd have some live action proof.


Do you really want to catch a 30 inch trophy trout while a potlicker's drone hovers nearby, recording it? Might as well kiss that spot goodbye in the future. A drone owner told me they can hover for 30 minutes, recording by video, and then return to base, even if the signal is lost. They will land right next to the owner's open car trunk, if you give the drone the GPS number.

Might have fun, shooting a 200-round hopper of paintball at one of those little drones. Crank the paintball gun up to 400 or more feet per second. A hit in the rotor would bring it down.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

FearNoFish said:


> There is a difference between shooting a human riding a water turd and shooting an unmanned toy so I would have to say no.
> 
> I don't stick my video camera in you home's windows or backyards, or in the stalls of a restroom, I don't point my IR camera into your bedroom at night, where does it stop? What gives you the right to film me in my backyard or buzz me when I'm fishing or enjoying the outdoors? There is a time and place for everything. If you want to buzz & film me go ahead; just don't be upset at what 3.5" turkey load does to your little plastic flying toy.
> 
> ...


Well to be fair, I would only support shooting at the jetski not the rider.

...and yeah you must be plastic man from fantastic 4 the way you're stretching your imagination.

Wanton waste or not, you shoot down someone's drone in public place you'll be paying for it and probably charged with vandalism. But hey, at least you'll feel better.


----------



## FearNoFish (May 22, 2005)

justletmein said:


> Well to be fair, I would only support shooting at the jetski not the rider.
> 
> ...and yeah you must be plastic man from fantastic 4 the way you're stretching your imagination.
> 
> Wanton waste or not, you shoot down someone's drone in public place you'll be paying for it and probably charged with vandalism. But hey, at least you'll feel better.


Gotta agree with you on the Jetski, have had my problems with irresponsible users of water turds and that's the issue here, not Drones but there responsible use. I don't mean to be hating on the owners & responsible operation of drones, but owning one does not give you the right to hover it in some stranger's faces & film them. If you do that expect repercussions, including having your drone destroyed. There is a difference between having one fly over you in a public place and having one hover over you, and there **** well is a difference if its your private property. Operators need to be aware that many people don't like their private moments/space/recreation invaded by strangers filming them. That's downright rude & insulting.

I know nothing about drones but they are nothing but flying wifi computers that uses TCP/IP to communicate with its operator, but as they become more prevalent and operators more obnoxious/reckless the future on stopping this unwanted intrusion will be uploading some malware to the computer's system or jam the frequencies it communicates on. This would allow you to take over control of the drone or crash it into anything, which brings up another problem of hackers controlling them maliciously.

I love technology, electronics & gadgets and have no doubt I will own a drone someday; there is truly a lot of practical uses for them but invading and recording some strangers personal/private/recreational moments in life without their permission or consent is not one of them!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I'll agree that it's rude to fly over someone filming them, even though some might get a kick out of it. It's really no different than someone pulling up nearby in a boat and taking picture though and correct me if I'm wrong but I believe that's 100% perfectly legal (though also very rude and would tick me off). 

Seems like we'll probably see a Drone Responsibility & Accountability Act coming down the pipe soon. lol


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

If it's close enough to hit with an arti it's to close. I'd had a hard time seeing a jury of my peers faulting me for throwing a spoon or a corky at it


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

Nevermind. I'm late to the conversation.


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

Trouthappy said:


> Do you really want to catch a 30 inch trophy trout while a potlicker's drone hovers nearby, recording it? Might as well kiss that spot goodbye in the future. A drone owner told me they can hover for 30 minutes, recording by video, and then return to base, even if the signal is lost. They will land right next to the owner's open car trunk, if you give the drone the GPS number.
> 
> Might have fun, shooting a 200-round hopper of paintball at one of those little drones. Crank the paintball gun up to 400 or more feet per second. A hit in the rotor would bring it down.


i think the better / best drones can only fly for around 20-30min, total. Obviously you can change the batteries out and pop in a fresh one. The phantom 3 can land itself and follow preset courses. here is a link to the specs page of the phantom 3 advanced. http://www.dji.com/product/phantom-3/feature

But, i think the future is in the open source drones like those offered by 3d robotics. https://3drobotics.com/ Cool features like flying specific patterns to video is amazing. I've been looking at purchasing one for a few months, haven't made up my mind yet.

and you bet your ***** i'll be flying around cedar bayou to get latest topographic info...well out of gunshot or corky range. :rotfl::slimer:

yall just old and salty, "i remember when we fished without GPS or these dangole trolly motors..hell when i was growing up we used MONOFILAMENT"

drones are the future and you can't stop it (oh yeah i can ::grabs 12 gauge:


----------



## JMAKO (Jun 20, 2013)

Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 said:


> If it's close enough to hit with an arti it's to close. I'd had a hard time seeing a jury of my peers faulting me for throwing a spoon or a corky at it


Right on, and if its in shotgun range its too close. open fire.


----------



## madadder (Oct 24, 2014)

someone was flying a drone in matty harbor saturday afternoon the weekend before Labor Day weekend...around the cleaning station. wonder if its the same one/person?


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I saw the game wardens using them, and if you mess with them it is like bashing their car. So make sure it is a potlicker then crash it.


----------



## Salty_Dawg (Mar 28, 2013)

This thread is why I love the internet. Something happened somewhere and 40 Rod and Reel Rambos go immediately to Defcon 1.

Argle....back window......bargle.....bathroom stall....argle.....slippery slope....bargle.....constitution........argle.....privacy.....bargle....'murka.


----------



## FishermanSteve (Jun 24, 2014)

*WELL*



Solodaddio said:


> Your post is awkward and uncool.


Then let the moderators delete it, otherwise you know what opinions are like. Right?


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

justletmein said:


> Me too.
> 
> I saw a vapor trail from a 747 over me once fishing ULM, threw my pole in the water and left.


ROFL!!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

*I think there was nore to it than that*



The_Hammer said:


> Be careful shooting them down, you can go to jail. A guy got sick of some perv flying one over his backyard while his daughter was sunbathing and shot it down. Court ruled that he didn't own the airspace above his yard and was forced to pay damages and spent some time in jail. Completely retarded.


From what I could tell he was in a neighborhood in town. Most towns don't like you discharging firearms.
:texasflag


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

photofishin said:


> sorry but that's a stretch at best. Imagine a lawyer who'd take a case on such as that would be caught chasing ambulances regularly.
> Ignore it and move on with your life. The person running the drone has just as much right to be there as you do.


Actually. Hunter harassment is very real. And this fits just fine without an ambulance chasing lawyer.

Harassment of hunters, trappers or anglers (Sportsmen's Rights Act) is punishable by a fine of $200 to $2000 and/or 180 days in jail.

Statute Text:

(a) This section may be cited as the Sportsman's Rights Act.

(b) In this section:

(1) â€œWildlifeâ€ means all species of wild mammals, birds, fish, reptiles, or amphibians.

(2) â€œProcess of hunting or catchingâ€ means any act directed at the lawful hunting or catching of wildlife, including camping or other acts preparatory to hunting or catching of wildlife that occur on land or water on which the affected person has the right or privilege of hunting or catching that wildlife.

*(c) No person may intentionally interfere with another person lawfully engaged in the process of hunting or catching wildlife.*

(d) No person may intentionally harass, drive, or disturb any wildlife for the purpose of disrupting a person lawfully engaged in the process of hunting or catching wildlife.

...

69th Leg., ch. 731, Â§ 1, eff. Aug. 26, 1985. Amended by Acts 1993, 73rd Leg., ch. 700, Â§ 1, eff. Sept. 11, 1993.


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

I got the 3dr X8+


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> *(c) No person may intentionally interfere with another person lawfully engaged in the process of hunting or catching wildlife.*


Well sure, if the drone clips the line or runs off the fish. Filming somebody fishing doesn't interfere with them. I know this for a fact because I saw a guy on TV catch a fish once, and I mean he obviously had a camera on him when he did it! :dance:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I may have found your huckleberry! 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

very cool video they posted


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

start wade fishing with one of these: http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2015/10...rol-uavs-with-targeted-radio.html?intcmp=hpff


----------



## SoTXwader (Sep 14, 2014)

Tie on a weight and let'r rip


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

SoTXwader said:


> Tie on a weight and let'r rip


if someone was trolling near you, not saying anything, just trolling by, would you tie on a weight and try to get it caught up in their trolling motor?


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

No, but jet skis are fair game. I know two guys who have injured jet skiiers who kept running past them. One was hit in the teeth with a pyramid weight and lost teeth near Jacksonville, FL. The other jet skier got a three-treble plug snagged in his back, and the hooks were set several times. (Jim's Pier, South Padre Island).


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Z said:


> if someone was trolling near you, not saying anything, just trolling by, would you tie on a weight and try to get it caught up in their trolling motor?


If I can get that close they are too close.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Trouthappy said:


> No, but jet skis are fair game. I know two guys who have injured jet skiiers who kept running past them. One was hit in the teeth with a pyramid weight and lost teeth near Jacksonville, FL. The other jet skier got a three-treble plug snagged in his back, and the hooks were set several times. (Jim's Pier, South Padre Island).


Stay classy!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Much to do about nothing. Ain't no big thing.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> If I can get that close they are too close.


I agree. If a drone licker or pot licker or whatever licker is moving within my casting distance, it's a little too close. 
This reminded me few idiots at TCD in their boat floating very close to the dike.
A friend of mine put a 8oz weight on his 12ft rod and swing a warning shot few yards in front of their boat. The weight went way pass their boat. They finally realized that they were little too close and geared off. I've seen this all the time at the Dike, Jetties, and Piers. What I really don't understand is they are on the boat, they can cover more water than people stand on one spot in land but they want to potlick people in land.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

FearNoFish said:


> It's an invasion of privacy & personal space and we all value that to a different level. We are all filmed many times thought the day for security purposes, but to have one invade our recreation & private space has gone too far, and I consider my private space from drones to be out of gunshot range. I would do everything possible to bring it down if one was hovering over me; I think it would be a blast on a slow day.
> What about RC boats, is it OK to run those around people when they are wade fishing? Just a guy playing with his toy and you don't own the water, same principle.


You have zero privacy or personal space when you are out in public as proven by many lawsuits involving photography, paparazzi, etc. I'm talking legal, not common courtesy.


----------



## RubiconAg (Aug 20, 2009)

How are you and the Mrs? Might be a P.I. getting a good look at you because you told the wife once again you were going "fishing". Always a little suspect when you come home wet, tired and turn down her advances; she's knows something is "fishy"....


----------



## oldredsled (Oct 13, 2014)

I am curious would you have the same malice if the monday night football crew put you on camera while walking into the stadium for the cowboys game

so angry.. so so angry


----------



## x101airborne (May 10, 2008)

haha... Anyone notice that Academy is advertising drone type craft on the side of this thread? LOL!


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

3/4 oz spoon tied on braid would dispose of it.


----------



## DeepRiver (Oct 2, 2014)

IMH..MF..O

A drone filming me is an INVASION OF PRIVACY!! And NOT a First Amendment Right argument!!

Shoot 'em down


----------



## mesquitecountry (Jul 28, 2014)

Salty_Dawg said:


> This thread is why I love the internet. Something happened somewhere and 40 Rod and Reel Rambos go immediately to Defcon 1.
> 
> Argle....back window......bargle.....bathroom stall....argle.....slippery slope....bargle.....constitution........argle.....privacy.....bargle....'murka.


Lol true story.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

If anyone wants to talk drones,

i'm in neck deep.

3dr X8+


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Y'all might take an interest in reading this.

If your identity or voice can be identified, the video needs a signed waiver from you before it can be released or sold.

http://www.reelseo.com/video-waivers/


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

*turns mic off, drops, and done with that nonsense*


----------



## Sarg (May 15, 2015)

Not sure how a drone flying in public air space and doing nothing but taking some pictures, probably really nice pictures, of folks enjoying the outdoors on an open bay is an "invasion of privacy." Gotta tell you, that argument in civil court will be met with rolling eyes & yawns...


----------

